# Drop away rest on a binary cam bow?



## Soonerfan8149 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello, I am new to the forum and have a question.

I am going to buy a new bow this year. on a side note I am selling a 2003 hoyt ultramag pm me if interested. Anways, I am going to buy the quest xpb, this bow has a binary cam system. I have heard that since the harness is connected to both cams it moves alot more which can cause problems with a drop away rest. I am wanting to get either the ripcord or the rest made my QAD, i cant remember the model. 

Anyone have issues with binary cam bows and drop aways? Can they be put on there? I want a rest that is full capture but dont really want to use the WB for fear of velocity loss. I have looked at the Hostage and the NAP quick tune 360 but all the reviews about them wearing out scares me. 

Please help!!

Thanks


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*Limb driver*

i use a limb driver on my alien and havent had any problems. since it doesnt attach to the cables there are no tuning issues. plus its holds the arrow 70% or the shot than drops a little bite before the vanes get to the rest. whichs means its more accurate.

i had the QAD and than i upgraded to the limb driver.


----------



## mpc (Jan 8, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> i use a limb driver on my alien and havent had any problems. since it doesnt attach to the cables there are no tuning issues. plus its holds the arrow 70% or the shot than drops a little bite before the vanes get to the rest. whichs means its more accurate.
> 
> i had the QAD and than i upgraded to the limb driver.


+1 love the limb driver on my commander
And from what I have read it’s the only rest recommended for binary cam bows


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*LimbDriver +1*

+1 for the LimbDriver

Now with a captive rest blade check it out here.

Best rest out there for the any cam system...


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

you can use any drop away you want,you may have to add a half o full twist to the opposite cable to even up timing due to the extra tension on the drop cord.


----------



## Special_K (Aug 28, 2008)

Soonerfan8149 said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and have a question.
> 
> I am going to buy a new bow this year. on a side note I am selling a 2003 hoyt ultramag pm me if interested. Anways, I am going to buy the quest xpb, this bow has a binary cam system. I have heard that since the harness is connected to both cams it moves alot more which can cause problems with a drop away rest. I am wanting to get either the ripcord or the rest made my QAD, i cant remember the model.
> 
> ...



I used a spot hogg whammy on my 05 allegiance and I'm using the same rest on my 08 general. And it shoots like a dream. I've never had a problem. But a spot hogg whammy is different than all of the others.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

I have never had any more trouble with binarys than other cam types. Are you serving the cord in? Or is that bow a cable slide and your planning on using the slide to attach the cord?


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*ripcord*

i have ripcords on every bow i own including the Iron Mace with trionary cams,never a problem.easy to tune and they stay in tune.kind of set it an forget it.only i mod the spring to get it down faster


----------



## Swanyriver (Nov 5, 2008)

Just put the QAD HD on my Quest XPB 32 and see no issues other than my arrows seem to be too close to each other.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

I use a drop away tied to the downward cable of my old Hoyt dually. No problems, just need to make sure it is not affecting timing. If it does, yo will have to twist a cable to compensate.


----------



## Swanyriver (Nov 5, 2008)

Swanyriver said:


> Just put the QAD HD on my Quest XPB 32 and see no issues other than my arrows seem to be too close to each other.


That was until I started shooting my broadheads and all H^^L broke loose, cannot get them to hit with the FP's.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

shooting both Ally and Constitution, and have no problems with fall away rests, I prefer the Dropzone.


----------

